# Hello



## Patrickj (28 d ago)

Hello!! I just joined the forum so there are so many things I don't know yet, I hope to have the help of the boards, and I really want to get to know you all on the forum.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Patrickj said:


> Hello!! I just joined the forum so there are so many things I don't know yet, I hope to have the help of the boards, and I really want to get to know you all on the forum.


Welcome to TAM!

I think really if you just get to know me then you won't have any real need to know anyone else 🤣


----------

